# Base mix?



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Been trying to work out the best mix I can for my mice. So far I've just been trial and error, but would rather have a specific recipe ready in case something happens, or someone else makes it, they can just ready the recipe.

So, here's what I have;

30	% -	Mixed Canary Seed
27.5	% - Mixed Corn
10	% -	Rolled Oats
5	% - Sunflower seeds
25	% -	Cheap Dog Food ( Cereals, Oils & Fats, Minerals )
2.5	% -	Puffed Rice

Now, this is only a base mix, and will be supplemented with cooked meats ( either fish or chicken ) along with fruit and veg.

Any tips, edits I should make?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

My base mix due to quantity I go threw per week is as follows

15kg basic rabbit food
20kg mixed chicken corn
added to this is sunflower, rolled oats, 50,50 budgie seed.
Fresh water

*Pre breeding mix
*
as above but added dog or cat kibble for additional protein
Fresh water
vitamins in water offered also

*Nursing/weaning mix*

as per pre breeding mix with added egg biscuit
Fresh water
Milk
vitamins in water offered also

*Additional*

Fresh veg offered sparingly weekly usually mixed and blended coarsely
Dried fruit offered weekly


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

So is my base mix ok then as a general mix for everyone?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

yes its a well balanced mix suitable for all


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

You will probably find over time that you vary the ingredients of your mix till you find the one that suits both you and your mice. Any changes in diet must be done gradually as any drastic change will lead to digestive problems although only for a short period of time it would still be uncomfortable for the mice.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

For instance, I only had rye as a small portion of my mix to start with, just for variety. However, found a very clean, less expensive than some other grains source, and my mice seem to love it. What I've read says it's a good nutritional grain. So the proportion of rye in the mix is slowly rising, with each weekly batch. Happen to hate rye, so didn't have any around the house before the mice, as opposed to other grains/seeds.

I have two groups of mice, from different backgrounds/area of the country. One group loves sweet brown rice in the mix, the others leave it for last. Might end up making two different base mixes, except that one group will be bred to the males from the other group, so preferences might change. :roll: Could be genetic, mother taught, or some other factor.

Even what works from groups of mice to other groups of mice is varied. Like, the current mice, both groups, don't seem to do very well on harlan blocks, plus most don't like them. 20 years ago, the mice I had didn't seem to do well without the harlan blocks. Yes, it's a different formula, and likely different sourced ingredients, but still surprising. Frustrating for vacation feeding.

I eventually took corn completely out of my base mix, because members of one group of my mice only eat it under duress, the other doesn't seem to care. I've tried different types/cuts. This is corn that I feel reasonably sure is as labeled (organic, non-gmo), so the whole 'avoidance of gmo' idea isn't as likely the reason. I can't imagine why they aren't thrilled with it. I love corn, in all forms. It's my weakness. The mice 20 years ago agreed with me about corn, in all forms. I could have probably trained them to fetch the mail using pieces of baby white popcorn.


----------

